# Keeping A Bin Cage Clean



## MissMel (Sep 1, 2012)

So I have a pretty large bin cage for my Hedgehog Tobie. I use fleece as bedding. For some reason his cage seems to stink up really fast. How do i prevent this?


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

It's probably his wheel, that's how mine is. I wash their wheels daily and it fixes it right up


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes, the wheel is the smelliest part of Percy's cage and I give it a good wash daily or it would get pretty bad. I also had an igloo filled with fleece and he'd pee or poop when he'd sleep which would seep into his fleece liner. For now I have a plastic container filled with fleece so that the bottom is plastic. Every day I pull out his container, replace the fleece and we're as good as new. Saves having to change the liner every day. Putting a litter tray under the wheel and cleaning as needed helps too.


----------



## MissMel (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks! I think it's his wheel too. I currently have the comfort wheel... which is a pain to keep clean. I ordered my Carolina Storm Wheel though, so that should make things a lot easier!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Wash the bin's walls and floor at least once a week. They'll smear urine and poop from their paws on the plastic, or just the dirt and oil on their quills and fur get rubbed on it. You might not see it, but it's there. We do a full clean once a week, sometimes twice, depending on how messy each of our hedgies is. We use Simple Green, but you can use whatever you have for cleaning the wheel. Spray lightly, rub it down with a paper towel to spread it and soak up most of the liquid, then use another paper towel to wipe it dry. If you use a cleaner that needs to be rinsed before contact with food surfaces or whatever, then wipe down again with a damp paper towel. It'll make a huge difference.


----------

